Ask HN: Has anyone created any TypeScript and Express and SQL boilerplates? - randtrain34
======
karmakaze
I don't use Express, but I have built up my boilerplate for Vue/TypeScript and
various backends in other languages. The boilerplate isn't so much a template
as it is a simple app that I've already done and I just copy/pasta.

